# Speckled Sussex!



## heyheypaula (Feb 15, 2013)

I just picked up three of these beautiful little ladies at TSC a couple days ago! Does anyone else have any pictures to share?!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They let you only buy 3? I would get some too if I could find them and if my husband wouldn't kill me for bringing more home! The 18 babies I have now are way more than enough!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I find the Spec's to be a very nice free ranging fowl....a friend of mine has a large flock and they are beautiful birds!


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute. Sorry I dont have that breed to shar epics.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok Paula, we have 2 and they are really friendly!
Henny Penny

















and her sister , she has more white!


----------



## heyheypaula (Feb 15, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Ok Paula, we have 2 and they are really friendly!
> Henny Penny
> 
> and her sister , she has more white!


They are beautiful!!


----------



## heyheypaula (Feb 15, 2013)

Day 10 (I think) update!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great chick pic! Enter that! It's really good.


----------



## COchickengirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Awwwwww! There is nothing cuter than a chick!!!!


----------

